# Solved: Free download manager, Malware?



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I recently ran a scan with the latest version of AdwCleaner. It identified Free download manager as malware. I've been using FDM for a very long time and this struck me as pretty strange. Comments???


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

As you know a lot of free programs often come bundled with adware - toolbars - advertisements, etc.
This is used to generate revenue for the program maker.
But some may be programs that we use and we have been careful to untick the box on installation, that would have installed toolbars, etc.

AdwCleaner has a quarantine manager where what has been removed can be restored, if we feel they are safe to use.
Malwarebytes also highlights and removes PUP's (potentially unwanted programs) but we may feel that they are safe to use and if removed by Malwarebytes, they too can be restored from quarantine.

One link related to Free download manager.
http://www.emsisoft.com/en/malware/Adware.Win32.Free_Download_Manager-remove.aspx


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks blues_harp28, 'preciate the response.

I'm aware of all those little extras that come with free progs and always select the custom install to untic stuff like toolbars, etc. So I'm pretty sure I don't have any junk on board. As I indicated in my OP, I've been using FDM for years with no probs and wondered how suddenly it was a bad guy. 

What you posted answers the question, bust to be on the safe side, I think I'll uninstall FDM. I don't actually use it anymore since I started using Chrome which has an excellent downloader.

I'll mark this thread "Solved"


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up:


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

AdwCleaner finds new things in every new update (almost). Some guys weren't bad before, and they are now. 

Most of what AdwCleaner finds isn't dangerous. It's adware, an annoyance.


----------

